# The REPUBLIC OF CYPRUS



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I like how this half - the half that is recognized internationally - is well developed. 
Great pics guys.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Great skiing photos.


----------



## Rev (Oct 21, 2005)

I love the snow. Iv always been overseas when its winter there, and just loved it.


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> I like how this half - the half that is recognized internationally - is well developed.
> Great pics guys.


TRNC is not doing bad considering the fact that it's isolated. It's improving.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Ozcan said:


> TRNC is not doing bad considering the fact that it's isolated. It's improving.


I dont get it. Why is it isolated? and whats TRNC?


----------



## Rev (Oct 21, 2005)

Does anyone have any pictures of the country side to share?
If so that would be lovely.
Cheers.


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Keep posting Prometheus...wonderful pix!


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks man. 

Hey what's up with that avatar? Looks like it's from a Sci-Fi movie.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Prometheus said:


> Hey what's up with that avatar? Looks like it's from a Sci-Fi movie.



Nope... :hahaha: 
It's from Madonna's video "Paradise (not for me)"
Actually a tribute to Japan and science fiction :cheers:


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

I see.


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

Some more general information on Cyprus...

Area:total: 9,250 sq km
land: 9,240 sq km
water: 10 sq km

Climate: temperate; Mediterranean with hot, dry summers and cool winters

Elevation extremes:lowest point: Mediterranean Sea 0 m
highest point: Mount Olympus 1,951 m

Population: 784,301 (July 2006 est.)

Life expectancy at birth: total population: 77.82 years
male: 75.44 years
female: 80.31 years (2006 est.)

GDP (purchasing power parity): Republic of Cyprus: $16.85 billion

GDP - per capita (PPP): Republic of Cyprus: $21,600 (2005 est.)

Unemployment rate: Republic of Cyprus: 3.8% (2005 est.)


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Rev (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice.
Whats that on top of the fountain meant to be?


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Keep 'em coming guys! Great pics Prometheus!


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

The following pictures of the amazing city of Nicosia have been taken by the Cypriot forumer sk. Many of his pics can be found here:

REPUBLIC OF CYPRUS THREADS IN THE HELLENIC AGORA FORUM


----------



## messiah (Sep 11, 2002)

I think this photo is interesting. Taken from the Greek part of the island. View to Turkish part of the island.


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

Rev said:


> Nice.
> Whats that on top of the fountain meant to be?


Probably some kind of modern art. Don't know myself though there are others around in Cyprus similar in nature.


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

^^

Nice!!!


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow! very beautiful


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

^^

Simply stuning. Nothing better than 4 and 5 star resorts!


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

*Limassol*


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

*Reginas Villas, Oroklini, Larnaca*


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

wow nice church!


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

*Limassol*


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Limassol is the place in Cyprus that I have visited. Prometheus, your pics bring back some good memories!


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Cyprus looks beautiful- glorious pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Wonderful photos of a great island !!

By the way, what is the meaning of this monument ?



LEAFS FANATIC said:


>


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

It is a representation of the release of EOKA members (Cypriot freedom fighters) by the British Army in 1959. The representation of 'Freedom' looks on (can't see it in this picture) at top.


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Water front reminds me of Thessaloniki at night


----------



## houston_texan (Mar 13, 2006)

nice middle eastern city....keep it up.


----------



## houston_texan (Mar 13, 2006)

how far is Lubnan?


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Water front reminds me of Thessaloniki at night



So true George!


----------



## Rev (Oct 21, 2005)

houston_texan said:


> nice middle eastern city....keep it up.


Someone obviously failed geography at school... :|


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Rev said:


> Someone obviously failed geography at school... :|


Just ignore him Rev.

This is the same person who is posting replies in the thread which shows pictures of the illegally occupied northern portion of Cyprus. Funny how he has never made such comments there.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

Fantastic!


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

*The recently restored and completely renovated Ömeriye Turkish Baths of Nicosia ( Οθωμανικά Λουτρά Ομεριέ Λευκωσίας ) *

Address : Tyllirias Square, Old Town Nicosia











> March 2006
> *WINNERS OF ANNUAL EUROPEAN UNION PRIZE FOR CULTURAL
> HERITAGE
> EUROPA NOSTRA AWARDS ANNOUNCED
> ...


Close view of the entrance (May 2006)










The hamam is operating every day (Sundays are only for women) . It was the first hamam in the 1500s and today it is fully equipped with modern necessities and impressively decorated.

View of the Hamam (May 2006)









*Ömeriye Camii
*
Converted into a mosque in 1571 by Mustapha Pasha, who believed that the original 14th century Augustinian church of St. Mary's, was built on the spot where prophet Omer rested when visiting Nicosia. Most of the original building was destroyed by Ottoman artillery. Engraved tombstones of the Lusignan period were used to re-floor the mosque. Remains of late Venetian building can be seen near the east end of the mosque.

View of the building today (May 2006)









***Thanks to Skaros in the Hellenic Agora for the great pics and info!!


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

*Hilton Park Nicosia*


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

^^

This is where employees from our company stay when doing business in Cyprus. Great hotel!


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Awesome Pics! Cyprus is truly a gem! btw, do you have pics of Ayia Napa?


----------



## houston_texan (Mar 13, 2006)

Ottoman Empire built Cyprus and all other 36 nations all over, Ottomans Rule! and will rule again when the time comes.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

^^ Hey weirdo, are you finished your wet dream yet?

You are welcome to stay and enjoy the pictures but if you keep talking trash I suggest you get lost.

*JEALOUSY WILL GET YOU NOWHERE.*


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

houston_texan said:


> Ottoman Empire built Cyprus and all other 36 nations all over, Ottomans Rule! and will rule again when the time comes.


*Bre haide sihteer apo tho palio malakia.*


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

^^

Ahahahaha!

Bravo file! Pes tou!


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

- edit


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

chicagogeorge said:


> *Bre haide sihteer apo tho palio malakia.*











Asim is an Efes fan. He knows what this means.


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

*Port of Larnaca*


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Chicagogeorge, your pics show the magnificent Hellenic history, architecture, culture, and identity of Cyprus.

Great pics my friend!


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

i cant believe that i discovered this thread only today!
but i am happy that pictures that i took are posted here!!!!
as i punishment for myself for not surfing this forum enough i will go and take some pics tomorrow and post them.
i regret the fact that today i was in larnaka and i saw anorthosis stadium decorated with the greek national flag and the greek military flag and i didnt take a pic....i will do that on tuesday though.....
again,job well done guys!!!


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

SK, your photos show amazing talent and we are all going to be lucky to see them.


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Rev (Oct 21, 2005)

As always, the island of Cyprus looking beautifull.


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

More *Ayia Napa*, party town....


----------



## Rev (Oct 21, 2005)

Mm, a bunch of my cousins are on their way to Cyprus(in Dubai now), they are going to Ayia Napa. Wish I could have gone.


----------



## Nerw (Oct 11, 2005)

einai omorfi  but isn't it too much concrete for a small island like cyprus .. i think northern part is much better preserved compared to south... although i still like the south


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Nerw said:


> einai omorfi  but isn't it too much concrete for a small island like cyprus .. i think northern part is much better preserved compared to south... although i still like the south


I think the correct word is developed, presonally.


----------



## Nerw (Oct 11, 2005)

what makes cyprus special is its natural beauty , if it is covered with concrete all over what is left...i think the real development is the preservation of the nature not the concrete buildings ...


----------



## Nerw (Oct 11, 2005)

for example Limasol i think it used to be a better place;

and now it is all concrete;


----------



## Rev (Oct 21, 2005)

Cyprus has natural beauty also.
But these are cities above, so..


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Nerw said:


> what makes cyprus special is its natural beauty , if it is covered with concrete all over what is left...i think the real development is the preservation of the nature not the concrete buildings ...


Well People must live here you know  
Urbanisation is essential in most cities.


----------



## Nerw (Oct 11, 2005)

i know people must live and those r the cities but the development and the mass tourizm comsumes the beauty of the island so fast....it is difficult nowadays to see an empty field in the south... every single spot is occupied by hotels ,resorts and etc...i am concerned about the future of the island thats all


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

The problem for you is that there are 3 major urban centres on the island that have more than half the total population in the Republic. 

The rest is like this...


















































Anyhow, modern cities sure beat ghostowns don't you agree?


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## DeCoNs (Nov 24, 2003)

are they doing "sirtaki"?

BTW Cyprus is beautiful


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice pictures.. thanks for posting those, although in my opinion the Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus is the most beautiful part of the Island. Nonetheless, both parts are beautiful!


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)

Perhaps you are mistaken.

There is only 1 recognized government on the island and you're visiting it's thread here.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Ozcan said:


> Nice pictures.. thanks for posting those, although in my opinion the Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus is the most beautiful part of the Island. Nonetheless, both parts are beautiful!



Get lost troll.

I swear, you seriously seem to have two personalities. Do yourself a favour and just pick the side you want to support and stop being a thorn in everyone's side.


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Rev (Oct 21, 2005)

Please people, just ignore the trolls from now on and PM a mod.
They have ruined too many threads already.


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

The Republic of Cyprus....Europe's paradise playground:


----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Prometheus (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

THIS IS THE PARADISE!


----------



## Dolphin27 (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. I love to travel there


----------



## CaioSports (Jul 3, 2011)

Very Good to Photos, The Paradise en Chipre


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, very nice photos...:cheers:


----------

